
Where's Ryan Dahl? - bilalhusain
Did he specify any reasons?<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4691994<p>Twitter http://twitter.com/ryah<p>Not on G+ http://plus.google.com/115094562986465477143<p>Not on reddit http://www.reddit.com/r/node/comments/h1m2o/i_am_ryan_dahl_creator_of_nodejs_ama/<p>Livejournals are deleted http://four.livejournal.com/ http://ry-comic.livejournal.com<p>Github http://github.com/ry<p>Website is redesigned (it had a hand drawn sketch for a long time) http://tinyclouds.org/<p>Sorry Ryan! I am just curious.
======
iloveponies
Ryan caused a lot of drama not so long ago saying some things that escalated
into quite a lot of people flaming him on Twitter - I'm unsure if this is why
he's abandoned the other websites as well.

~~~
olegp
All I could find was this: <http://shitryandahlsays.tumblr.com/>

I don't see the problem with him saying what he thinks; heck I agree with most
of his points.

~~~
rdtsc
Some of it is inflammatory and though I don't agree with such treatment I can
see why he received it.

One example is this: "Node.js has linear speedup over multiple cores for web
servers."

In general it is possible to say crazy and inflammatory things without
repercussions only if these 2 things are true: 1) There is already enough dev
karma and respect 2) The things you say are true.

Think of Linus. Linus rails on people publicly and is quite insulting. But he
has both lots of dev karma and also most stuff he says is true.

Think of average Joe programmer some place on a mailing list. They don't have
public dev karma and even if they are right and say true things, if they say
it in an insulting way they will face repercussions. Others might point out
that he is right but he will still have to handle negative responses coming
his way.

Ryan in this case has lots of dev karma (#1) but he messed up (#2), he said
things that are wrong and because he put them in a rather insulting tone, this
amplified the response.

~~~
rymith
I'm all for someone talking shit, but you have to be able to stand up to the
blowback. I have little respect for someone who talks shit, then gets all bent
out of shape that someone is talking shit about him.

~~~
bilalhusain
The sad part is when this someone doesn't defend and people start ridiculing
the argument (instead of just losing the credibility for the person) whereas a
defense instead can potentially make them a convert (a radical example can be
programming development methodologies) regardless of the sense of the
argument; or at least humanize the enemy.

------
napoleond
Flagged. I understand the curiosity, but as was the case with Mark Pilgrim and
__why, it's not right to pry into the private lives of these people.

Obviously, Ryan Dahl no longer maintains a public internet presence--his
reasons are his own.

~~~
bilalhusain
The curiosity is about his well-being, and this hype for possible loss-
mitigation by collecting the remains from the erased persona. Also, a reminder
to be nice towards fellow programmers. Referencing Paul Buchheit's write up in
this context <http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.in/2011/08/i-am-nothing.html>

------
zengr
One of those heated discussions on HN 4 months back:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4306241>

------
cleverjake
A few months he was being harassed on twitter and just left the Internet.

~~~
jgrahamc
What sort of harassment?

~~~
bilalhusain
A direct attack on a creative soul is quite daunting. I'm talking about stuff
like <http://shitryandahlsays.tumblr.com/>

"Creative people are on the whole fragile beings, and letting each other down
gently and quietly was the unwritten rule." \-
[http://www.lindsredding.com/2012/03/11/a-overdue-lesson-
in-p...](http://www.lindsredding.com/2012/03/11/a-overdue-lesson-in-
perspective/)

------
shelleyp
Oh give it a rest.

He didn't 'leave' the internet. He's just taking time away from all the
fooflah. You know, not everyone needs to be hooked up to the machine 24x7.

~~~
bilalhusain
But he deleted his stuff which makes me sad :(

~~~
shelleyp
It is his stuff. People can do that.

Sometimes people want to do something different,

------
imsofuture
Who cares?

~~~
maga
I do.

